# Forum Question from a Newbie



## PuppyDogMom (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi...I notice that some users have information listed about what cameras they use and other things that give interesting info. How do you do that? I'd like to add a few details to my profile but can't figure out how. Do you have to be a long-time user before you can do that?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 8, 2015)

You can add camera info to your profile, which is what appears to the left under your forum name. You can additionally add free-form text in your "Signature", which appears under every post that you make (as you can see I've added a lot of stuff into my signature). You get to edit both profile and signature by using the Forum Actions drop-down list (in the grey menu bar at the top of every page) and selecting "Edit Profile", then you'll see the various actions such as Edit Profile or Edit Signature in the left-hand column.


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Jan 8, 2015)

Got it...and updated. Thank you, Jim
Emily


----------

